# Help in choosing a monitor.



## dreams (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi,

Had to start a new thread since search is broken in TDF. I am in the process of upgrading my computer. By this week I wil be upgrading my Intel MB to Biostar P4M900. After which I am intending to purchase a monitor pref a LCD one. My basic requirement of goin for a new monitor is as follows,
In my current CRT, BRRip and HDRip movies with 1080p and 720p resolution freezes every frame.
Have an idea of purchasing PS3.

According to the above 2 requirements which monitor is viable. I believe 20" LCD is more than sufficient for my needs. If I should search for a LCD in Dell/Viewsonic/AOC/LG/Samsung, what are all the technical features shuld I look out for? Looked in Dell and do not have any clue what features are exactly needed for my above requirements. A new monitor is introduced in Dell which is True HD and have support for HDMI. Some other monitor in Dell has support for S-Video. So what am I exactly looking for?

Hope our techies here should definitely help me out.

Noob query - Is the resolution in LCD monitors like 1600*1200 or 1600*900 achieved from the mob graphics card or just plugging in my monitor will give out these resolutions?
cos, accordingly I can choose my mob upgrade.

T i A


----------



## desiibond (Aug 17, 2009)

I think that is due to your GPU and not due to monitor. What is your current GPU model number?


----------



## dreams (Aug 17, 2009)

My Mob is D845GVAD2..inbuilt VGA..nothin advanced. Bu like to view those BRRip and HDRip in big screen with my 5.1


----------



## rishitells (Aug 17, 2009)

dreams said:


> In my current CRT, BRRip and HDRip movies with 1080p and 720p resolution freezes every frame.



Well, monitor has nothing to do with freezing frames, it's your GPU and RAM that handles them. I have a CRT, and i play HD Videos without any single issue.
And what Media Player do u use?
In my PC, VLC Media Player freezes the frames while playing HD Videos.
But I use KM Player for playing them, and it works fine.
You can download it from-
*kmplayer.en.softonic.com/

If you want to buy a good LCD monitor, you can opt for the ACER 20 inch LCD tested in Digit August 2009.


----------



## dreams (Aug 17, 2009)

I have used all available players..KM, BS, Zoom, GOM, MPC, WMP, Winamp, PowerDVD. I have 1gb + 256mb RAM. Inbuilt VGA. But before upgrading my monitor, I will upgrade my mob to Biostar one. There is another thread of mine runnin in this section, which details my computer spec and details on biostar.

Anybody on my noob query?

Wil check out Acer.


----------



## dreams (Aug 18, 2009)

Checked Acer website and got 2 model nos. for 20". Which one is the best?

P205H - 20" Wide 16:9 HD
V203H - 20" Wide 16:9 HD


----------



## desiibond (Aug 18, 2009)

My pick would be Samsung 2033SW for 7k. and btw, upgrading to a bigger monitor without getting a better GPU means more trouble.


----------



## dreams (Aug 18, 2009)

^^True. Pls find the specs below for the Biostar Mob. Is this mob ok for my needs? Once upgraded my mob wit biostar, will the LCD monitor 20" will be performin as it shuld be?

Will have a look at Samsung too.

Need quick suggestions, since I am planning to buy biostar this saturday from Nehru place from Abacus the sole distributor of Biostar. He gives 3 yrs warr on the board. He has quoted a price of 2450/-

# Processor:
- Socket LGA 478.
- Supports Intel Pentium 4/Celeron D Processor.
- Supports FSB 400/533/800MHz.
- Support Intel Hyper-Threading Technology.
# Chipset: VIA P4M900 / VT8237A.
# Memory:
- Support DDR2 533/667 MHz.
- 2 x DDR2 DIMM Memory Slot.
- Max. Supports up to 4GB Memory.
# Slots:
- 2 x PCI Slots.
- 1 x PCI-E x1 Slots.
- 1 x PCI-E x16 Slots.
# IDE: 2 x EIDE channels (up to 4 devices). Ultra DMA 33/66/100/133 Bus Master Modes.
# I/O:
- 1 x PS/2 mouse.
- 1 x PS/2 keyboard.
- 4 x USB 2.0 Ports.
- 2 x USB 2.0 Headers.
- 1 x Serial Port.
- 1 x VGA Port.
- 1 x LAN Port.
- 3 x Audio Port.
- 2 x SATA Connectors.
- 1 x Floppy Connector.
- 1 x IDE Connectors.
- 1 x Front Audio Header.
- 1 x Front Panel Header.
- 1 x CD-IN Header.
- 1 x S/PDIF-OUT Header.
- 1 x CPU FAN Header.
- 1 x System FAN Header.
- 1 x Printer Header.
# SATA: Support RAID, 0, 1.
# Video: VIA Chrome9 HC IGP, On Board Graphic Max. Memory Share Up to 256MB.
# Audio: Realtek ALC861VD 6-Channel HD Audio.
# LAN: Realtek RTL8201CL - Integrated 10/100 Transceiver.
# OS Support: Support Windows 2000 / XP / XP 64 / Vista / Vista 64.
# Hardware Monitor:
- CPU Voltage.
- CPU Fan Speed.
- DIMM Voltage.
- CPU Temperature. Size: Micro ATX Form Factor Dimension: 19 cm X 24.4 cm ( W x L ).


----------



## dreams (Aug 18, 2009)

Checked samsung website..the monitor looks good..rather than 20" it is 21.5" wide and also the price desii mentioned is worth. Will the price be the same in Delhi too?

And I believe the monitor would extract the juice from PS3 to its fullest.

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## CyCo (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi All,

I am planning to buy a monitor, and want to spend around $200 +- $50 .. I will be buying either from tigerdirect.com / newegg.com / amazon.com / bestbuy.com as I am in the US as of now.

I was looking at 24" monitors, 1920x1200 as I have heard that those are the best and are full HD. I mainly want to be able to watch 1080p movies. 

I will be running this from my laptop, which has a 9200M GS card and I have 4GB RAM. 

Also, If I get a splitter for my monitor output port (There is only 1) , will I be able to extend my monitor onto my old LCD (18"). I think that I may be able to extend my new monitor onto my laptop, but not my old monitor. 

What do u guys think ?


----------



## dreams (Aug 19, 2009)

^^why do u want to hijack my thread?


----------



## dreams (Aug 20, 2009)

can sum1 sugg me whether the mob is a gud one for my needs?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 20, 2009)

you better stay away from VIA video chipset. Stick to mobos that come with Intel or nvidia onboard GPU.


----------



## dreams (Aug 20, 2009)

can u sugg some mob which suits my requirement? socket 478


----------



## CyCo (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry abt that, it was just a similar post. 

Any ideas ? I have shortlisted to these 2 .. 

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236049
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009163


----------



## desiibond (Aug 21, 2009)

ASUS VW246H has 1" bigger screen , better viewing angle, built in speakers but Acer X233Hbid is full 60$ less in price and also takes lot less power.

my pick would be Acer X233Hbid


----------



## CyCo (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks, I finally wound up ordering this:
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236048
As with Shipping and all, the Acerx233 was coming to 190. This was 220.


----------



## dreams (Aug 22, 2009)

I did the search and found out this mob..let me know if this atleast suits my requirement..
Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT
Processor

   1. Socket 478 for Intel ® Pentium ® 4 processor with Hyper-Threading technology

Chipset

   1. North bridge: ATi R9100 Pro IGP with Radeon 9200 graphics core
   2. South bridge: ATi SB300
   3. Realtek RTL8100C LAN chip
   4. Realtek ALC655 CODEC

Front Side Bus

   1. 800 / 533 / 400 MHz FSB

Memory

   1. Type: Dual Channel DDR 400 / 333 / 266
   2. Max. capacity: 4GB (Please read FAQ for further information)
   3. DIMM slots:4

Internal I/O Connectors

   1. 2 x UDMA ATA 100/66 Bus Master IDE connectors
   2. 1 x FDD connector
   3. 2 x USB 2.0/1.1 connectors (supports 4 ports by cable)
   4. S/P DIF in/out connector
   5. CD in connector
   6. 1 x Com port pin header
   7. 20-pin ATX Power connector
   8. 4-pin ATX 12V Power connector

Expansion Slots

   1. 1 x AGP slot 8X/4x slot
   2. 3x PCI slots (PCI 2.3 compliant)

Rear Panel I/O

   1. 1 x VGA port
   2. 1 x RJ45 port
   3. 1 x TV-Out port
   4. 4 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports
   5. 1 x RJ45 LAN port
   6. 1 x LPT port
   7. Audio (1 x Line-in / 1 x Line-out / 1 x Mic) connector
   8. 2 x PS/2 ports (Keyboard/Mouse)

Power

   1. ATX power connector and ATX 12V connector
   2. Power-off by Windows 98/ Me/ 2000/ XP shut down and switch

Form Factor

   1. uATX
   2. 24.5 x 24.4 cm

H/W Monitoring

   1. Auto-detect and report of system health status through BIOS
   2. Hardware detection and report of power-in voltage, CPU voltage, and fan speed

BIOS

   1. 2M bit flash ROM

Other Features

   1. Xpress3
   2. EasyTune TM 4
   3. @BIOS
   4. Q-Flash TM

If this mob is ok, then how much would be the price in Delhi. Where can I buy this Nehru place?

Please help me out, I am going to NP today.

T i A


----------

